# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Trahana

## Fiori

(nje lloj trahanaje, recete e kopjuar nga forumi i vjeter)

Per 1 kg miell duhen:
2 gota qumësht, gjalpë 2 lugë gjelle, 1 lugë gjelle kripë.

Sitet mielli, hapet një gropë në mes dhe hidhet gjalpë i shkrirë pak por jo i djegur, qumësht dhe kripë. Duke filluar nga mesi e perziejmë brumin duke mos e gatuar shumë por të përzihet aq sa të mos pijë krejt miellin, brumë i fortë dhe i shkriftë. Sipër e spërkatim me miell, e mbulojmë dhe e lemë të vijë për 2-3 ditë. Pastaj e kapim copa dhe e lemë të thahet pak dhe e shkoqim me dorë, e kalojmë në sitë të rrallë e thajmë përsëri. Ruhet në vende të thata pa lagështi e te freskëta. Në tenxhere shkrijmë gjalpin, hedhim trahanane dhe e skuqim lehtë, hedhim ujin e nxehtë, e perziejmë që të mos bëhet kokrra, shtojmë djathë të thërmuar ose shëllirë dhe e lëmë të ziej per 10 minuta. Serviret e ngrohtë.

----------


## diikush

Na jepni ca recetat tuaja ju lutna   :buzeqeshje: 

Une e bera nje dje me gjalpe dhe me salce domateje (meqe s'kisha piper si ne Shqiperi qemoti)  ...

----------


## dardajan

> Na jepni ca recetat tuaja ju lutna  
> 
> Une e bera nje dje me gjalpe dhe me salce domateje (meqe s'kisha piper si ne Shqiperi qemoti)  ...


   Nuk  je  shpjeguar  mire  se  cfar  ke  bere  apo  do  te  besh  megjithate  po  mundohem  ta  sqaroj  pak  une .


Cfar  eshte  terhanaja :

ajo  esht  nje  ushqim  me  baze  brumi  qe  pergatitej  neper  fshatrat  malore  gjat  veres  per  tu  konsumuar  ne  dimer  kur  ben  ftoht  dhe  ka  debore  per  te  evituar  daljen  ne  kohe  te  keqia , dhe  bashk  me  groshin  mishin  e  thate   qepet  e  varura  ne  tavan  rakia e  ndonje  tjeter  qe  sme  kujtohet   quheshin  ZAIRET  e  dimrit  pa  keto  ishte  veshtir  ta  kolje  dimrin  ne  fshat.

Si  pregatitet  terhana :

merret  mielli  zihet  brume  me  veze  dhe  me  kos  por  ndonjeher  edhe  me  veze   dhe  leng  mishi  per  terhane  te  embel  behet  me  kos  te  embel  ose  te  ri  kurse  per  ate  te  athtin  brumi  zihet  me  kos  te thartuar  pakez  i  hidhet  gjithashtu  edhe  shum  pak  uje,  pastaj  behen  petet  me  Okllai  ose  PEC si  i  thon  dhe  lihen  te  thahen  ne  diell  per  disa  dite  pestaj  thyhen  petet  dhe  ferkohen  ne  mes  te  duarve  per  ta  kthyer  brumin  e  thare  ne  kokra  te  vogla  orizi  dhe  pastaj  lihet  perseri  ne  diell  derisa  te  thahet  plotesisht.,  pastaj  mblidhet  dhe  futet  neperqeska  ose  napa  pelhure  ku  ka  ajrim  te  bollshem  per tu  ruajtur  nga  prishja  gjat  konservimit   per  konsumim.


SI  gatuhet :

merren  terhana  pra  ato  kokrat  qe  pregatitem  ne  vere  dhe  skuqen  me  pak  qepe  nga  ato  qe  varem  ne  tavan  me  pak  gjalp  edhe  ky  i  konservuar  me  kripe  neper  kavanoza  dhe  ne  fund i  hedhim  edhe  pak  mish  te  thate  nga  ato  rripat  qe  lam  siper  trarit   duke  i  perzier  dhe  skuqur  te  gjitha  bashk  derisa  te marre  ngjyre  te  verdhe  si  te  kuqerremte ,  ne  kete  moment  shpia  ka  nje  ere  te  mir  gatimi  qe  te hap  oreksin ,  dhe  mbasi  jan  skuqur  mir  se  bashku  i  hidhet  uje  i  ftohte  dhe  perzihet  ngadale  derisa  te  marre  vale,  pastaj  lihet  te  zieje  perseri  derisa  krijohet  nje  leng  i  trashe  dhe mishi  i  thate  fryhet  dhe  merr  formen  e  tij  te meparshme,  ne  kete  moment  merret  nje  tepsi  ose  tas  apo  sahan  si  thoni  ju  ku  me  pare  eshte  bere  persheshi  mundesisht  me  korret  e  bukes  sidomos  ajo  e  zeze  ose  40  lekshe  i kan  pas  thon  dhe  hidhet  terhanaja  duke  e  perzier  pak  dhe  lene  per 10  minuta  qe   buka  te  pije  lengun   pastaj  sherbehet  neper  pjata  ose   tasa  .
Dhe  ketu  cdonjeri  sipas  deshires  i  hedh  pak  vaj  ulliri  nje  cope  djath  te  bardhe  apo  kackavall  dhe  nje  kokerrr  qepe  te  gjalle ,  shoqerohet  me  raki  ose  vere  te  kuqe.

Ju  befte  mire  dhe  kush  ka  deshir  ta  provoj  te  vij  tek  une se i  kam  akoma  nja  dy  grushta  terhan  per  ket  dimer.


Shum  vet  mund  te  tallen  por  kjo  pjate  eshte  pjat  tradizionale  Shqiptare  dhe  shum  e  shtrenjt   pasi  duhet  punuar  qe ne  ver  per  te  ngrene  nje  pjat  te  tille  ne  dimer  dhe    Xhaxhi  ine  Enver   e  pelqente  shume  dhe  ka  shkruar  se  hante  vetem  te  dielen  kurse  ne  e  hanim  gjith  dimrin, nuk  e  kam  fjan  per   vete  por  per   popullin ,  por  edhe  ne  ne qytet  e  hanim  dhe  na  ka  pelqyer  shume  saqe  edhe  sot  kur  shkoj  ne  Shqiperi  nuk  largohem  pa  marre  nje  qeske  te  pregatitur  si  e  dua  une.

----------


## Larsus

> kjo s'eshte recete me duket...


jo , eshte indicent proposal dmth terhanaja e tharte (jo e tharet)lol do dore gruje ta beje lol 
provoje me qepe te njoma, dhjamushka dhe salce domate --recete permeti lol

----------


## helene

> Shum vet mund te tallen por kjo pjate eshte pjat tradizionale Shqiptare dhe shum e shtrenjt pasi duhet punuar qe ne ver per te ngrene nje pjat te tille ne dimer dhe Xhaxhi ine Enver e pelqente shume dhe ka shkruar se hante vetem te dielen kurse ne e hanim gjith dimrin, nuk e kam fjan per vete por per popullin , por edhe ne ne qytet e hanim dhe na ka pelqyer shume saqe edhe sot kur shkoj ne Shqiperi nuk largohem pa marre nje qeske te pregatitur si e dua une.


 Une kur isha e vogel ndihmoja gjithnje gjyshen te hapte brumin dhe ta bente kokrriza.Tani  e marrim me qese nga Shqiperia se shitet ne qese.
 Ju bie ndonjehere ne mendje juve per lakra dhe buke misri? Se ne dhe per te tilla kemi neps ndonjehere :perqeshje: 

 Harrova te them qe menyrat e gatimit te trahanase ndryshojne ne zona te ndryshme, sepse vareshin dhe nga "mireqenia"  ato qe i hidhnin. Ne fshat shpesh s'i hidhnin copeza mishi te thara, po copa dhjami te thara ne vend te vajit, dhe thermija djathi pasi e nxirrnin ne pjata :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

merren terhana pra ato kokrat qe pregatitem ne vere dhe skuqen me pak qepe nga ato qe varem ne tavan me pak gjalp edhe ky i konservuar me kripe neper kavanoza ...

etj.. etj,, shkruan dardo..

Po me habit me kte stil o Dardo..


ajo esht nje ushqim me baze brumi qe pergatitej neper fshatrat malore ..thot Dardo..

E hane dhe fushoret o Dardo qe cke me të..

merret mielli zihet brume me veze dhe me kos por ndonjeher edhe me veze dhe leng mishi ...thot Dadajani..

prap me habite me kte stil..

Helene.. pa na trego si e bente gjyshja jote..

Sa miell sa veze sa kos.. sa krip.. he tregoni pak me kujdes e sidomos ju nga ana korc gjirokastres.. 

dua shpjegime se mezi gjendet ketej terhanaja.. 

bleva nje dizaj trahana tek nje dyqan Boshnjakesh.. 

thx per temen..

----------


## Day-dreamer

U grackova edhe une ketu me shprese, por gjeta vetem shpalosje grafomanie. Ca me keq kur gjerat tirrren e tirren, kur mund te thuhen shkurt e shqip. Po provoj ta qullos une ate qe kerkon.

Kerko terhana ne dyqan etnik. E njohin me po kete emer. Ta besh vete do kohe dhe mund.
Ja si behet vete. Merr nje sasi mielli, e ze me dhalle, kos e qumesht, asgje tjeter. E fut ne nje qese lecke, a thes lecke, qe i ze gryken dhe e le ca dite te vije. Pjesa poshte rri e qullur, keshtu ktheje ndonjehere thesin ne krahun tjeter, qe te mos thahet nga nje krah.
Kur te kete ardhur, dhe ta kesh lene dhe pak per thartim (me duhet te pyes sakte sa lihet) e shtron ne nje çarçaf copa copa, keputur me dore, sa madhesia e nje qepe (s'ka rendesi si madhesi). E le ca dite te thahet. Pastaj e shkoq duke e ferkuar me dy pellembet e duarve. T'i ben duart plage  :buzeqeshje:  lol. E ve prape ne rrobe/ çarçaf, sa te thahet mire. Ne fund ngjan si miell kokermadh. E hedh ne shishe qelqi a ne nje qese rrobe dhe e mban ne dollapin e ushqimeve.

Ta zeme se e ke terhanane. Tani ja si gatuhet per 1-2 veta. Skuq nja gjysme qepe me pak kripe. Mbi te skuq 4-5 luge terhana. E tret me pak uje te ftohte dhe mbi te i hedh ujin e nxehte. Po t'i hedhesh vetem te nxehtin behet kokla. E trazon pa ndalese deri sa te vije ne vlim. E le te vloje rreth 5 minuta, e rregullon per kripe dhe e heq menjane. I hedh pastaj buken e thermuar (po deshe edhe djathe, piper, apo kokla mishi. Une e ha me qepe te gjalle).
Miqte e Forumit le te te japin nja dy racione nga terhanate qe u dergojne nenat, se nuk behet qameti.

----------


## BRADYKININ

S'di te them per receta...po di te them qe per 5 fundjavet e shkuara, kam ngrene terhana, alla shqiptarce...e prodhuar atje dhe e transportuar bashke me guzhinieren.  :buzeqeshje: 

Hmmm, fantastike fare. Ne nga ana jone e perdorim me vaj ulliri (shqiptar sigurisht).

----------


## Brari

dreamer..

gracie.. 

kjo menyra jote e berjes se trahanase.. deri ne futjen ne qese si produkt i gatshem.. dhe menyra e gatimit  per ngrenje.. qe ti tregove.. nga cila krahine vjen..?

Mir do ish te shpalosen disa menyra e te na thoni se nga cila zone e kini kte tradite..

Helen.. ku humbe..

----------


## White_Angel

Sipas librit te Kuzhines :



*Trahana me qumesht e gjalpe.*


Per trahana duhet mielli i cilesise se pare me permbajtje te larte gluteni. Sitet mielli , hapet nje grope ne mes dhe hudhet gjalpe i shkrire . qumesht dh ekripe. Duke filluar nga mesi e perziejme brumin duke mos e gatuar shume por te perzihet aq sa te mos e pijekrejt miellin, brume i forte dhe i shkrifet. Siper e sperkatim me miell , e mbulojme dhe e leme te vije per 2-3 dite. Pastaj e hapim copa -copa ne carcfae te paster , e leme te thahet pak dhe e shkoqisim me dore, e kalojme ne site te rralle e thajme perseri dhe e vendosim ne qeska prej pelhure( beze) jo plastmasi. Ruhet ne vende te thata pa lageshtire e te fresketa.


*Per 1kg miell duhen* :

2gota qumesht , gjalpe 2 luge gjelle ( 100g) , 1 luge gjelle kripe.



*Trahana me kos :*

Pergatitet njelloj si trahanaja e mesiperme .


Vetem se ne vend te qumeshtit perdor 1 gote kos , 1 luge gjelle kripe.


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helene

> Mir do ish te shpalosen disa menyra e te na thoni se nga cila zone e kini kte tradite..
> 
> Helen.. ku humbe..


 Brari une s'e kam idene sesi gatuhen tamam ne zonat e tjera :ngerdheshje: , keshtu m evere si thote dardajani s'e kisha degjuar ndonjehere psh :ngerdheshje:  ...kam nje shoqe nga Berati qe ne vend te ujit hedh qumesht per te ziere trahanane dhe pastaj i hedh buke...

p.s: une jam nga vlora mos me ngaterro me korçe dhe gjirokaster :perqeshje:

----------


## diikush

ju falenderoj perzemersisht per kontributin tuaj terhano-hollar ndaj llojshmerise se recetave    :ngerdheshje: 

heren e dyte e bera me salce domatesh (duhet blere piper i kuq si ne shqiperi) dhe me gjalpe natyrisht, dhe me mish pasterma te grire holle, te cilin e skuq me gjalpin dhe salcen, pastaj ja hedh persiper bukes tashme te persheshosur dhe mbuluar nga lengu joshes i terhanit te zier ...  :perqeshje: 

pastermaja eshte ilac; percdo gje perdoret   :buzeqeshje: 


* sa kohe e lini juve terhanin te holloet ne uje te ftohte, para se ta zieni?

* sa eshte masa optimale e terhanit dhe ujit per racion/njeri?

----------


## helene

dikusho :ngerdheshje:  une s'e le ne uje trahanane para se ta ziej, masa per njeri eshte sa te hahet ty  :ngerdheshje:  seriozisht e....masa varet nga gustot, te pakten kshu e di une...

 Harrova te them, qe nje menyre tjeter te gatuari eshte pa buke, hahet keshtu si tip supe e trashur nga trahanaja, dhe ne kete rast psh dikusho hedh me shume trahana.Me pare ndoshta shtohej me buke se me ça do ngopeshin njerezit e shkrete :shkelje syri:

----------


## White_Angel

*Trahana me leng mishi .*


Pergatitet lengu i mishit i koncentruar duke zier shume mish me kocka dhe duke hedhur brenda qepe te pjekura , karrota , piper , dafine pastaj zihet brumi i trahanase si me siper.



*Trahana me domate.*

Pergatitet si trahanaja me qumesht , por ne vend te tij hidhet lengu i domateve te shtrydhura.


*Per 1 kg miell:*

Leng domate 2 gota , gjalpe 2 luge gjelle , kripe 1 luge gjelle.


*Pergatitja e trahanase se gatcme( e gatuar)* :


Ne tenxhere shkrijme gjalpin , hedhim trahanane dhe e skuqim lehte , hedhim ujin e nxhete , per perziejme qe te mos behet kokrra , shtojme djathe te therrmuar ose shellire me therrmija djathi dhe e ziejme 10 min. Serviret e ngrohte.
Permeti prsh e ben me qepe te skuqura e salce. disa krahina me cigaridhe te dhjamosura te bagetive. Trahanaja pergatitet dhe me zierje , pa e kaurdisur, hidhet buka dhe pervelohet me yndyre.



P.s. Dikush u befsh lemsh se na bere te hame Buke me Buke .


 :pa dhembe:

----------


## stern

*Rexhi ose ndonjera nikoqire ketu ndoshta me jepni nje ndihme te vogel
Kunata me erdhi per vizite nga Shqiperia dhe kishte sjelle TRAHANA i kishte vajtur ne mendje tim shoqi
Si nuse e re me erdhi zor ta pyesja kunaten se si behet, se skam bere asnjehere dhe per kete shpejt  ne Forum te pyes ndonjeren nga Ju ketu
Ju falenderoj*

----------


## Marya

kam 20  vjet pa gatuar e ngrene trahana, po me sa me kujtohet
ngroh ujin sa te beje klokot , pastaj hidhe trahanane ngapak duke e trazuar njekohesisht derisa te trashet perzjerja,   kripe dhe hiqe nga zjari dhe hidhi copa buke misri , apo buke gruri, pak gjalpe te shkrire dhe kur ta serviresh ne pjate hidh djathe te  grire, apo kackavall.
po ti pyete me stil kunaten , thuame si e ben ti trahanane qe ta shikoj ne e ben njelloj si une :buzeqeshje: 
pastaj nuk eshte turp te thuash s'di......

----------


## donna76

> kam 20  vjet pa gatuar e ngrene trahana, po me sa me kujtohet
> ngroh ujin sa te beje klokot , pastaj hidhe trahanane ngapak duke e trazuar njekohesisht derisa te trashet perzjerja,   kripe dhe hiqe nga zjari dhe hidhi copa buke misri , apo buke gruri, pak gjalpe te shkrire dhe kur ta serviresh ne pjate hidh djathe te  grire, apo kackavall.
> po ti pyete me stil kunaten , thuame si e ben ti trahanane qe ta shikoj ne e ben njelloj si une
> pastaj nuk eshte turp te thuash s'di......


Rri Marije se s'behet keshtu trahanaja.....lol

Tani e zem se trahanan e kemi te gatshme ne shpi, se une mbaj mend qe e benim me maman, e thanim perjashta ( po s'mbaj mend mire si behej) kam qen e vogel. 

Gatimi:
Nqs do ta besh te mire skuqet qepa ne fillim, pastaj hidhi 4/5 luge gjelle trahana ( varet sa persona je) , dhe hidhet uje i ftohte. pak kripe 
E le te zjere derisa te vijne flluska fllusa , behet cik e trashe.
Nga ana tjeter bej copa si kubet buken  dhe hidhja brenda, fike zjarrin dhe hidhi gjalpin qe e ke "djegur" cik nga ana tjeter. 

Dhe buon appetito! gjelle dimri, ne zakonisht e hanim ne mengjes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

> Rri Marije se s'behet keshtu trahanaja.....lol
> 
> Tani e zem se trahanan e kemi te gatshme ne shpi, se une mbaj mend qe e benim me maman, e thanim perjashta ( po s'mbaj mend mire si behej) kam qen e vogel. 
> 
> Gatimi:
> Nqs do ta besh te mire skuqet qepa ne fillim, pastaj hidhi 4/5 luge gjelle trahana ( varet sa persona je) , dhe hidhet uje i ftohte. pak kripe 
> E le te zjere derisa te vijne flluska fllusa , behet cik e trashe.
> Nga ana tjeter bej copa si kubet buken  dhe hidhja brenda, fike zjarrin dhe hidhi gjalpin qe e ke "djegur" cik nga ana tjeter. 
> 
> Dhe buon appetito! gjelle dimri, ne zakonisht e hanim ne mengjes


Keshtu  si  thua  ti  behet  por  ke  harruar  disa  gjera  te  vogla.

Nese  do  ta  besh  te  mire ...

1- Bashke  me  qepen  skuqen  edhe  disa  kokla  mishi,  dmth  disa  copa  te  vogla  mishi  me  pak  dhjam,  biles  meqe  qepa  skuqet  me  shpejt  se  mishi,  ne  fillim  skuqim  mishin  derisa  te  jete  pothuajse gati  pastaj  hedhim  qepen  dhe  vazhdojme  skuqjen  e  te  dyjave  se  bashku  derisa  qepa  te  zverdhet  pak,  ne  kete moment  hidhet  4-5 luge  trahana  sic  thote  edhe  Donna  dhe  tani  te  3 perzierjet  skuqen  per  disa  minuta  derisa  trahanaja  te  marri  pak  ngjyre  dhe  shtepia  ke  mbushet  me  aromen  e  saj,  pastaj hidhi  ujin  sic  thote  dona  por  jo  te  ftohte,  do  ishte  me  mire  i  ngrohte  se  kur  e  hedh  te ftohte trahanaja  pra  brumi  do  qendroje  me  shum  kohe  ne  uje  derisa  te  mare  vale  dhe  mund  te  ngjitet e  te  behet  si  top,  dhe  srsyeja  tjeter eshte  se  me  uje  te  ngrohte  do  ta  perziesh  me  pak  derisa  te  marre  vale  kurse  me  uje  te  ftohte do  rrish  duke  perzier  per  nje  kohe  me  te  gjate. Mbasi  uji  te  valoje  mos  e  trazo  me  por  lere  te  vloje derisa  deshironi  ju  te  jete  e  trashe  pra  te  mos  jete  i  holle  si uje  kur  ta  fikesh  zjarrin.
Trahanaja  eshte  gati,  por  nga  ana  tjeter  duhet  te  beni  gati  nje sahan (turqisht  kjo )  ose  nje  tas  te  madh  me  pershesh,  pra  me copa  te  vogla  buke.  Por  edhe  ketu  ka  nje  hile  te  vogel,  sepse  del  me  e mire  nese  perdor  vetem  koret e  bukes,  dhe  jo  cdo  lloj  buke  por  buke  te  zeze  integrale,  po  e  bere  me  copa tuli,  ose  me  keq  me  buke  te  bardhe  del  si  qull.  Pra  mbasi  kemi  pregatitur  edhe  buken,  qe  e mira  eshte  te  jete  gati  ne  momentin  qe eshte  bere  trahanaja  i  perziejme  te  dyja  bashke,  dmth  ose  hedhim  trahanan  ne  tasin  me  pershesh,  ose  hedhim  persheshin  ne  trahana, e  perziejme  pak  qe  e  gjith  buka  te  mbytet  me  trahana  dhe  e  mbulojme  me  kapak,  e  leme  te  mbuluar  per 5-8  min  ne  menyre  qe  buka  te  pije  gjith  trahanane. Ne  fund  per  mendimin  tim  mos  i  hidh  gjalp  te  skuqur  se  rendohet  shume,  por  cdo  njeri  ne  pjate apo  tas   mund  ti  hedhe  nje  luge  vaj  ulliri.

Shoqerohet  me  qepe  te  njome  ose  zemren  e preshit,  po  ashtu  shoqerohet  me  ullinj,  dhe  djath  te  bardhe, mund  te  pish  raki  ose  vere,  por  jo  birre.

Tani  ju  befte  mire  se  per  nja  8  ore  sdo  ju  haet  me  asgje.

----------


## donna76

> Keshtu  si  thua  ti  behet  por  ke  harruar  disa  gjera  te  vogla.
> 
> Nese  do  ta  besh  te  mire ...
> 
> 1- Bashke  me  qepen  skuqen  edhe  disa  kokla  mishi,  dmth  disa  copa  te  vogla  mishi  me  pak  dhjam,  biles  meqe  qepa  skuqet  me  shpejt  se  mishi,  ne  fillim  skuqim  mishin  derisa  te  jete  pothuajse gati  pastaj  hedhim  qepen  dhe  vazhdojme  skuqjen  e  te  dyjave  se  bashku  derisa  qepa  te  zverdhet  pak,  ne  kete moment  hidhet  4-5 luge  trahana  sic  thote  edhe  Donna  dhe  tani  te  3 perzierjet  skuqen  per  disa  minuta  derisa  trahanaja  te  marri  pak  ngjyre  dhe  shtepia  ke  mbushet  me  aromen  e  saj,  pastaj hidhi  ujin  sic  thote  dona  por  jo  te  ftohte,  do  ishte  me  mire  i  ngrohte  se  kur  e  hedh  te ftohte trahanaja  pra  brumi  do  qendroje  me  shum  kohe  ne  uje  derisa  te  mare  vale  dhe  mund  te  ngjitet e  te  behet  si  top,  dhe  srsyeja  tjeter eshte  se  me  uje  te  ngrohte  do  ta  perziesh  me  pak  derisa  te  marre  vale  kurse  me  uje  te  ftohte do  rrish  duke  perzier  per  nje  kohe  me  te  gjate. Mbasi  uji  te  valoje  mos  e  trazo  me  por  lere  te  vloje derisa  deshironi  ju  te  jete  e  trashe  pra  te  mos  jete  i  holle  si uje  kur  ta  fikesh  zjarrin.
> Trahanaja  eshte  gati,  por  nga  ana  tjeter  duhet  te  beni  gati  nje sahan (turqisht  kjo )  ose  nje  tas  te  madh  me  pershesh,  pra  me copa  te  vogla  buke.  Por  edhe  ketu  ka  nje  hile  te  vogel,  sepse  del  me  e mire  nese  perdor  vetem  koret e  bukes,  dhe  jo  cdo  lloj  buke  por  buke  te  zeze  integrale,  po  e  bere  me  copa tuli,  ose  me  keq  me  buke  te  bardhe  del  si  qull.  Pra  mbasi  kemi  pregatitur  edhe  buken,  qe  e mira  eshte  te  jete  gati  ne  momentin  qe eshte  bere  trahanaja  i  perziejme  te  dyja  bashke,  dmth  ose  hedhim  trahanan  ne  tasin  me  pershesh,  ose  hedhim  persheshin  ne  trahana, e  perziejme  pak  qe  e  gjith  buka  te  mbytet  me  trahana  dhe  e  mbulojme  me  kapak,  e  leme  te  mbuluar  per 5-8  min  ne  menyre  qe  buka  te  pije  gjith  trahanane. Ne  fund  per  mendimin  tim  mos  i  hidh  gjalp  te  skuqur  se  rendohet  shume,  por  cdo  njeri  ne  pjate apo  tas   mund  ti  hedhe  nje  luge  vaj  ulliri.
> 
> Shoqerohet  me  qepe  te  njome  ose  zemren  e preshit,  po  ashtu  shoqerohet  me  ullinj,  dhe  djath  te  bardhe, mund  te  pish  raki  ose  vere,  por  jo  birre.
> 
> Tani  ju  befte  mire  se  per  nja  8  ore  sdo  ju  haet  me  asgje.



Me vjen keq ,po uji s'i hidhet i ngrohte, po i ftohte . ne fakt per koklat e mishit ne perdornim ato cingaridhet e derrit, behej e shijshme .

----------


## dardajan

> Me vjen keq ,po uji s'i hidhet i ngrohte, po i ftohte . ne fakt per koklat e mishit ne perdornim ato cingaridhet e derrit, behej e shijshme .


Kurse  mishi  me  i mire  ne  kete  rast  eshte  mishi  pasterma,  mbreti  i  cdo  lloj  mishi.


Mir  per  ujin  sqeke  dakort  po  per  ato  te  tjerat  dakort  je ?  jo  po  qe  ti  japim  nje  udhezues  te  sakte  shoqes  se  eshte  nuse  e re  dhe  e  ka  per  here  te  pare  tha  se  ka  bere  ndonjeher.  Prandaj  qe  te  mos  turperohet  duhet  tja  tregojme  mire  se  si  behet,  " trahanaja"   se  kemi  me  eksperience,  dhe  e  kemi  bere  shum  here  sdiomos  kur  kemi  dale  me  shpi  me  vete.

----------

